# Im looking for the title of this song



## camper (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everybody...
at first im sorry for my english...

I dont know if is it a good place to post my questions... if isnt tell me...

Im looking for the title of song used in this short part of movie...
Can anyone recognize this song??
here is a link...
http://www.speedyshare.com/465162718.html

thanks for help...


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

camper said:


> Hi everybody...
> at first im sorry for my english...
> 
> I dont know if is it a good place to post my questions... if isnt tell me...
> ...


I'll take a wild guess, VIvaldi's 4 seasons, summer third movement presto?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Gustav said:


> I'll take a wild guess, VIvaldi's 4 seasons, summer third movement presto?


Yeah you're right.


----------



## camper (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh my God... Thats IT!!!!!!!

THX All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

